

The igraph library for complex network research [GPL] - stakent
http://igraph.sourceforge.net/index.html

======
llimllib
I had a great experience at work, where networkx was too slow to work on the
graph that I was working on, and igraph handled it perfectly, quickly, in
python, and with just as simple an API.

Worth the pain to get it installed (IIRC, was a while ago, may have changed,
etc.)

~~~
rdtsc
They now have a PPA Debian/Ubuntu archive for igraph and python-igraph:

    
    
      http://launchpad.net/~igraph/+archive/ppa

------
hamilton
igraph is also a must-have for network analysis in R. Great for data analysts
familiar with the environment.

